# Upcoming events!



## thaistyle (May 20, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good websites that post upcoming novice/amateur mma or submission grappling tournaments.


----------



## Ybot (May 20, 2007)

Try www.onthemat.com and go to the calander for grappling events.


----------



## Tez3 (May 21, 2007)

Where are you based?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 22, 2007)

www.sherdog.com used to be pretty good, but I haven't been there in a while.

AoG


----------

